# Teacher hoping to move to Dubai needing social and job advice!



## niknoo

Hi everyone 

This is the first time i have written a thread, so am quite excited!
I am wanting to move to Dubai and am currently working in Africa as a Primary school teacher. 
I have looked on several websites to try and find possible job opportunities but feel i need to know a little more about Dubai before refining my favourite choices.

As a British teacher i would prefer to work in a British curriculum school, with as many expats as possible as this will increase social opportunities. I would also like to live in an area that is popular with younger expats as keen to make mates but also near bars, and social life.

Could people suggest good schools, near good areas etc or job websites and if any teachers are reading this your advice and comments about teaching in Dubai would be soooo useful. Possibly even an expected salary? And if anyone has heard of a job for a Primary teacher!!?

So many questions but very excited about the prospect of moving to Dubai, especially as most of the people on this forum seem to have a good social life and lots of fun!

Thanks so much if you are able to offer any help or advice


----------



## crazymazy1980

niknoo said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> This is the first time i have written a thread, so am quite excited!
> I am wanting to move to Dubai and am currently working in Africa as a Primary school teacher.
> I have looked on several websites to try and find possible job opportunities but feel i need to know a little more about Dubai before refining my favourite choices.
> 
> As a British teacher i would prefer to work in a British curriculum school, with as many expats as possible as this will increase social opportunities. I would also like to live in an area that is popular with younger expats as keen to make mates but also near bars, and social life.
> 
> Could people suggest good schools, near good areas etc or job websites and if any teachers are reading this your advice and comments about teaching in Dubai would be soooo useful. Possibly even an expected salary? And if anyone has heard of a job for a Primary teacher!!?
> 
> So many questions but very excited about the prospect of moving to Dubai, especially as most of the people on this forum seem to have a good social life and lots of fun!
> 
> Thanks so much if you are able to offer any help or advice


Surprised Elphaba didn't pick this one up, she likes people who say thank you at the end of their posts 

I would have a look at the sticky at the top of the page first as that lists some schools. I would also do some searches on the forum as a ot of these questions have been answered fairly recently (by a french canadian teacher with similar concerns).

A couple of useful things to know is that firstly teachers get paid VERY little here so you would need to make sure that they pay you a decent housing allowance on top AND some kind of transport allowance.

You do not need to live in the most trendy parts of town to enjoy Dubai's expat social scene - I don't and I'm out all the time. Taxis are so cheap and most places (once you get used to the crazy roads) are easily accessible. As rent is the biggest expense, what you save on it will afford you more in other aspects of your time here (I spend mine on beer for example). Oh and don't limit yourself to just expats, there are plenty of social opportunities to be enjoyed by getting to know the locals - like getting to see a side of Dubai that most people never get to see.

As long as you don't expect to be paid megabucks and have a realistic expectations on where you will be able to afford to live, you can have a really cool time here without spending a lot at all.

HTH & Good Luck getting over here


----------



## niknoo

Thanks for your advice, crazymazy1980.
Where i am at the mo is not good maney at all so i wont get my hopes up too high!! 

Would love to hear from any teachers in Dubai as to how the teaching is and any recommended schools as lots look nice from websites but location, staff and pupils make a difference!

Keep the replies coming!

Thanks in advance - that one's just for Elphaba!!


----------



## Elphaba

I do like a polite poster! 

I can't help regarding schools, but your cheerful and positive attitude will make your eventual move much easier.

Good luck.

-


----------



## aggie

I am trying to find information on this subject as well. I a, looking intently on finding a job and I have found it quite confusing, although I have only been looking seriously for a few days. 

Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

Aggie


----------



## nathlavallee38

crazymazy1980 said:


> Surprised Elphaba didn't pick this one up, she likes people who say thank you at the end of their posts
> 
> I would have a look at the sticky at the top of the page first as that lists some schools. I would also do some searches on the forum as a ot of these questions have been answered fairly recently (by a french canadian teacher with similar concerns).
> 
> A couple of useful things to know is that firstly teachers get paid VERY little here so you would need to make sure that they pay you a decent housing allowance on top AND some kind of transport allowance.
> 
> You do not need to live in the most trendy parts of town to enjoy Dubai's expat social scene - I don't and I'm out all the time. Taxis are so cheap and most places (once you get used to the crazy roads) are easily accessible. As rent is the biggest expense, what you save on it will afford you more in other aspects of your time here (I spend mine on beer for example). Oh and don't limit yourself to just expats, there are plenty of social opportunities to be enjoyed by getting to know the locals - like getting to see a side of Dubai that most people never get to see.
> 
> As long as you don't expect to be paid megabucks and have a realistic expectations on where you will be able to afford to live, you can have a really cool time here without spending a lot at all.
> 
> HTH & Good Luck getting over here


Hi bodies...I'm the French canadian teacher in question...Hi Crazy Mazzy! 

About your question, it is now time for applying for teaching jobs, 'cause most schools are currently recruiting...Salaries could vary from 2000 to 25000 Dhr/month. Moreover, many schools are beeing constructed by GEMS...You may try with this organisation...they have many affliated schools (around 40)....but I don't know much about their reputation or salaries....they post me last week, I'm waiting for a proposition...but their schools seem amazing...here is the link to GEMS. I searched about school postings on this site and peoples seem to have a good opinion about schools affiliated with GEMS


----------



## Xpat

nathlavallee38 said:


> Hi bodies...I'm the French canadian teacher in question...Hi Crazy Mazzy!
> 
> About your question, it is now time for applying for teaching jobs, 'cause most schools are currently recruiting...Salaries could vary from 2000 to 25000 Dhr/month. Moreover, many schools are beeing constructed by GEMS...You may try with this organisation...they have many affliated schools (around 40)....but I don't know much about their reputation or salaries....they post me last week, I'm waiting for a proposition...but their schools seem amazing...here is the link to GEMS. I searched about school postings on this site and peoples seem to have a good opinion about the schools affiliated with GEMS


Salut!

Est-vous canadien de Quebec? Enseignez vous francais? 
Combien facturez-vous?


----------



## nathlavallee38

Xpat said:


> Salut!
> 
> Est-vous canadien de Quebec? Enseignez vous francais?
> Combien facturez-vous?


Yes, I'm from Quebec and I teach French...but I'm not in Dubai yet....I wish moving in next January, if I can find a job rapidly....or next August..I wouldn't accept a job for less than 10 000$ dhr/month (plus housing, insurance and flight tickets). If tutoring, I would charge around 100dhr/hour...


----------



## Pimpin80

nathlavallee38 said:


> Je te souhaite bonne chance dans tes démarches...donne des news...


yup ill keep you posted


----------



## aircraftblonde

Have you looked up the JESS Schools they always seem to be looking for teachers.
Also lots of Gems scholls popping up. We are having one built near our compound, maybe worth a look at their website.

HTH 
ACB


----------



## aircraftblonde

Just seen on the xxxxxx lots of jobs advertised for teachers.

HTH
ACB


----------



## canuckexpat

I am a Canadian who has lived and taught in Dubai for 4 years. I am at the Universal American School in Festival City (near IKEA) and it has been a fantastic experience. Wonderful staff, great elementary administration, sweet children. There are many teachers leaving this year, but it isn't because they are unhappy. Most are ready for a change professionally and are going to job fairs. Dubai is quite expensive as well. I find that my salary is better here than in Ontario, mainly because it is tax free and the school gives me a housing allowance (they also give you the choice between housing provided or taking the allowance). Rent is incredibly high in Dubai, so I live with 4 other teachers in a very nice villa. If you want to live alone on a teachers salary then forget it - unless of course your school provides it in the package they offer you. I recommend having tours of the school and speaking personally with some of the teachers if you see them in the halls. Check out the school work on the wall, and the activity going on in the classrooms. Are the students actively engaged? Is the teacher being supportive or just sitting at their desk? Does the school look clean and safe? and finally are the children behaving appropriately in the halls and at recess time or are they running wild?
Good luck in your pursuit of teaching position and/or school for your child!


----------



## goldilucks

Oh not JumeirahJane again!! Why don't you take your pathetic life and views off this website. Go get a life. I'm a teacher at Regent and am RIS proud. You don't work here so don't make false comments about us. For those who want to know about RIS teachers, we are fab. Motivation is high, commitment high and support strong. You will find the rotten apple occasionally, but then they'll be rotten wherever they go.



Elphaba said:


> And what is wrong with Regent? Please tell me this is not more of the anti- Regent bias that went on last year, largely from Repton parents.
> 
> -


----------



## Chequita

The best way to find a job as a teacher is to just send your CV. Don't wait untill you see a vacancy, just send your CV to all the schools. Even if they don't hava a current vacancy, they will keep your CV in file and when something opens up, they will go through this file befor they post the vacancy. 
But many employers don't want to hire someone whose not in the country (yet), since it will be difficult to interview you if your not here. You will get more interviews if you have a contact no. in Dubai (some people put the no. of their husband or a familymember who's allready in Dubai on their CV).

Good luck!


----------



## mrwill

*I'm so happy to see a post from someone at Regent!*



goldilucks said:


> Oh not JumeirahJane again!! Why don't you take your pathetic life and views off this website. Go get a life. I'm a teacher at Regent and am RIS proud. You don't work here so don't make false comments about us. For those who want to know about RIS teachers, we are fab. Motivation is high, commitment high and support strong. You will find the rotten apple occasionally, but then they'll be rotten wherever they go.


I'm delighted to hear that RIS is doing well. I went for an interview about ten days ago (in London) and I have just been offered a position for September. I've been struggling to find recent information on the web about RIS (other than the school website and a few comments from parents on this expat website). It does seem to be a really pleasant school environment with friendly people and a positive sense of community. I have to make my decision this week, so please would you be kind enough to tell me a little more about the school. I'm particularly interested in the following: 1) number of students per class 2) quality of accommodation for teachers as offered in the contract 3) availability of interactive whiteboards and computers in the classrooms and 4) any news about the middle/secondary school developments. I'll obviously ask the appropriate people about the questions I listed above, but I would appreciate any information or opinions that you would be willing to share with me through this forum. I look forward to responses from teachers and parents at RIS.


----------



## easterbunny

heard from my colleague about rubbish being said about us our school.

im an ris teacher, been so for 2 yrs. great place to work. dubai was getting a bit expensive but costs are now coming down. school provides v decent accom nearby the school. school's professionally run plys we have a competent senior management team.

most of the current teachers are staying on. i think that speaks for itself.


----------



## goldilucks

mrwill said:


> I'm delighted to hear that RIS is doing well. I went for an interview about ten days ago (in London) and I have just been offered a position for September. I've been struggling to find recent information on the web about RIS (other than the school website and a few comments from parents on this expat website). It does seem to be a really pleasant school environment with friendly people and a positive sense of community. I have to make my decision this week, so please would you be kind enough to tell me a little more about the school. I'm particularly interested in the following: 1) number of students per class 2) quality of accommodation for teachers as offered in the contract 3) availability of interactive whiteboards and computers in the classrooms and 4) any news about the middle/secondary school developments. I'll obviously ask the appropriate people about the questions I listed above, but I would appreciate any information or opinions that you would be willing to share with me through this forum. I look forward to responses from teachers and parents at RIS.



Hi Will, 



(1) Student nos. are typically 22 – 24 students per class. 

(2) School provides accom at Discovery Gardens, a self-contained master community built by one of the developers in dubai. community is v nice. Malls next door which has all the amenities req’d (supermkts, cinemas, shops till u drop, u get the idea). Apts are well furnished and good size. Community has walking paths, gardens etc. and is 5 mins by car from school. All us teachers are v happy with our accom.

(3) all classrooms have whiteboards and computers. Classroom sizes are big, with large windows. Overall, conducive to learning and teaching. 

(4) RIS goes to yr 10 at present. I understand that the secondary school is expanding. 



Hope I’ve answered yr questions. Got to run to trim my locks. Fire away if you have other questions. 



goldilocks


----------



## mrwill

*Thanks for your responses*



goldilucks said:


> Hi Will,
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Student nos. are typically 22 – 24 students per class.
> 
> (2) School provides accom at Discovery Gardens, a self-contained master community built by one of the developers in dubai. community is v nice. Malls next door which has all the amenities req’d (supermkts, cinemas, shops till u drop, u get the idea). Apts are well furnished and good size. Community has walking paths, gardens etc. and is 5 mins by car from school. All us teachers are v happy with our accom.
> 
> (3) all classrooms have whiteboards and computers. Classroom sizes are big, with large windows. Overall, conducive to learning and teaching.
> 
> (4) RIS goes to yr 10 at present. I understand that the secondary school is expanding.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I’ve answered yr questions. Got to run to trim my locks. Fire away if you have other questions.
> 
> 
> 
> goldilocks


Thanks goldilocks and easterbunny for your replies. Your information was helpful in making my decision. By the way, how long is each lesson? At the moment I'm teaching at a school where the lessons are 100 minutes each! And one more question...what are the medical/health benefits like? Do you go to private clinics or how does it work? Much appreciated.


----------



## goldilucks

mrwill said:


> Thanks goldilocks and easterbunny for your replies. Your information was helpful in making my decision. By the way, how long is each lesson? At the moment I'm teaching at a school where the lessons are 100 minutes each! And one more question...what are the medical/health benefits like? Do you go to private clinics or how does it work? Much appreciated.



Lessons are 40 mins long. Teachers have health insurance provided by the school. We go to private clinics. quality of healthcare in dubai is ok, not the best, not bad, just ok. - goldilocks


----------



## koky

Hello everyone - have just joined forum!! I wish to apply for teaching jobs in Dubai. Have seen some good reviews about RIS. Just want to know if accomdation is shared or is it separate apartments? What about non - teaching spouse? Also I have 8 years teaching experience 5 as head of KS3 and 3 as Assistant head of department in UK school - does anyone have any idea what salary this may be in Dubai?


----------



## marie1188

*Regent Dubai*



goldilucks said:


> Hi Will,
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Student nos. are typically 22 – 24 students per class.
> 
> (2) School provides accom at Discovery Gardens, a self-contained master community built by one of the developers in dubai. community is v nice. Malls next door which has all the amenities req’d (supermkts, cinemas, shops till u drop, u get the idea). Apts are well furnished and good size. Community has walking paths, gardens etc. and is 5 mins by car from school. All us teachers are v happy with our accom.
> 
> (3) all classrooms have whiteboards and computers. Classroom sizes are big, with large windows. Overall, conducive to learning and teaching.
> 
> (4) RIS goes to yr 10 at present. I understand that the secondary school is expanding.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I’ve answered yr questions. Got to run to trim my locks. Fire away if you have other questions.
> 
> 
> 
> goldilocks


I have an interview at this school (December 2009)

Teachers still happy enough?

Any hint about salary? A no less than figure would be nice?

Accommodation good for a single person?

many thanks

Marie


----------



## pantaloons

Hello teachers

Apologies for taking this a little off course, but I was wondering about teaching jobs for those of us who do not have a degree in education. 
Does anyone know if it is possible to find a job teaching or as a teacher's assistant with only a Bachelor's degree in a related field? I've heard that in some other countries it's possible to find work teaching English with only a BA from an English-speaking university. 
Would anyone mind please pointing me in the right direction? 

Also, someone made reference to a job fair. Would any of you happen to know of one coming up?

Thanks,


----------



## Macroen

Give TES a try for jobs.


----------



## Dannysigma

Teaching assisstants are extremely poorly paid - around 2000 AED a month


----------



## Macroen

Dannysigma said:


> Teaching assisstants are extremely poorly paid - around 2000 AED a month


Depending on nationality up to 7000,- DHS / month.


----------



## pantaloons

Yikes! I don't know how anyone could live off 2000 DHS a month here. 
Thanks for the advice


----------



## vincetruong

When my wife was looking at teaching positions, she said Raffles International School had the best employment package that she could find. Raffles International School


----------



## Kiwi Becca

Hello there niknoo,

I am also trying to find information imilar to yours. It certainly can be a big scary move by yourself can't it?! 

I'mnot sure if we are allowed to give personal email addresses on this site are we? I will look into it. Would be great to keep in touch though and share any information that we find out, and who knows, maybe catch up for a coffee in Dubai one day. How exciting.

Look forward to hearing from you. Thanks in advance.

Happy New Year.

Becca 



niknoo said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> This is the first time i have written a thread, so am quite excited!
> I am wanting to move to Dubai and am currently working in Africa as a Primary school teacher.
> I have looked on several websites to try and find possible job opportunities but feel i need to know a little more about Dubai before refining my favourite choices.
> 
> As a British teacher i would prefer to work in a British curriculum school, with as many expats as possible as this will increase social opportunities. I would also like to live in an area that is popular with younger expats as keen to make mates but also near bars, and social life.
> 
> Could people suggest good schools, near good areas etc or job websites and if any teachers are reading this your advice and comments about teaching in Dubai would be soooo useful. Possibly even an expected salary? And if anyone has heard of a job for a Primary teacher!!?
> 
> So many questions but very excited about the prospect of moving to Dubai, especially as most of the people on this forum seem to have a good social life and lots of fun!
> 
> Thanks so much if you are able to offer any help or advice


----------



## Kiwi Becca

Hello there, I am just curious as to whether this "friendly" (or not so) competition between international schools in Dubai is typical?



goldilucks said:


> Oh not JumeirahJane again!! Why don't you take your pathetic life and views off this website. Go get a life. I'm a teacher at Regent and am RIS proud. You don't work here so don't make false comments about us. For those who want to know about RIS teachers, we are fab. Motivation is high, commitment high and support strong. You will find the rotten apple occasionally, but then they'll be rotten wherever they go.


----------



## Elphaba

Please don't post personal email addresses (or telephone numbers) for your own good. You will simply be inundated by spam.

Once a person has made 5 posts the Personal Message facility is activated, so I suggest the use of that for exchanging information if it cannot be discussed on the board.

-


----------



## Kiwi Becca

Thanks for letting us know Elphaba. Much appreciated


----------



## Kiwi Becca

Good evening mrwill,

I would be interested to hear how you have found your move to Dubai from both a social aspect and from the teaching side of things.

I am in the research phase wanting to be fully informed before I apply for advertised positions or approach schools directly. 

Hopefully you are still active on this site as it seems a few drop off once they have moved to Dubai which is unfortunate.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks
Becca 



mrwill said:


> I'm delighted to hear that RIS is doing well. I went for an interview about ten days ago (in London) and I have just been offered a position for September. I've been struggling to find recent information on the web about RIS (other than the school website and a few comments from parents on this expat website). It does seem to be a really pleasant school environment with friendly people and a positive sense of community. I have to make my decision this week, so please would you be kind enough to tell me a little more about the school. I'm particularly interested in the following: 1) number of students per class 2) quality of accommodation for teachers as offered in the contract 3) availability of interactive whiteboards and computers in the classrooms and 4) any news about the middle/secondary school developments. I'll obviously ask the appropriate people about the questions I listed above, but I would appreciate any information or opinions that you would be willing to share with me through this forum. I look forward to responses from teachers and parents at RIS.


----------

